# You know you need this Gem!



## Crazybikelady (Feb 11, 2014)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/4328658230.html


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh Jesus...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, but I would feel bad taking that homeless person's income away.
Chris


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 11, 2014)

Mighty tempting . It's actually pretty cool . I'd wear a ski mask riding it though .


----------



## videoranger (Feb 11, 2014)

The cage on the back must be for rats.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 11, 2014)

And my Browns keep loosing to these guys?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 11, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> And my Browns keep loosing to these guys?




I hear that! Go Brownies!!!!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 11, 2014)

I wonder if that guys got a heater and a radio on that thing besides??? 

It looks like it has all the options you'd ever need!!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 11, 2014)

LOL! I LOVE IT!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2014)

I think this is some pretty convincing evidence that marijuana is in fact very dangerous.


----------



## redman007 (Feb 11, 2014)

Classic piece of American ingenuity....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

*Ha!*

Love it!  I hope he gets his money


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

No worth my ti


----------



## skindel (Feb 14, 2014)

*i could flip it fast*

if the plow drops


----------



## MTGeorge (Feb 15, 2014)

*Nut on a bike*

Seems every town I've ever lived in has one of these guys.   Be warned, if you can't find the local nutjob on a bicycle YOU MIGHT BE HIM!


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 15, 2014)

I bet right after the picture was taken the ice got the better of him LOL


----------

